# 'shrinkage' vs sizing down



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i have 2 pair of boots and 2 boards.

My first pair of boots are 07 burton hails...they are massive and ideal for cruising down the mtn.
My other pair of boots are the'10 burton hails with shrinkage tech.

the new models are sick. they are A LOOTTT thinner and less bulky. i wear 10.5 sneakers and both my boots are 10.5 but i think that my older models may be 1/2 size too small. So what i do is take out the inserts from my new boots and put them in my older ones.

If u have large bindings, then the shrinkage boots may be too small for them. Not all necessarily true though. I cant wear my new boots with my CO2 bindings cuz the bindings are too large..but on my P1.1 bindings, that isnt the case.

The main thing about shrinkage is that they match your current sneaker size and are less bulky...thats about it..which is a good thing:thumbsup:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i got ruler shrinkage, i would not recommend sizing down


----------



## Shady (Jan 23, 2010)

hmm, thanks for the input guys. I guess I'll try out a set of rulers or poachers out next season.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

** Rulers are quite narrow. I got some 2009 size 11 Rulers and they didn't fit. I now have 2010 Ion's in an 11 and they are a perfect fit.


----------



## Shady (Jan 23, 2010)

hmm... too bad the ion isn't even available in a 14 or 15. Anyone tried the poacher?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Look at the Salomon F20 or F22 also. They have an integrated liner that makes them have a smaller footprint. My friend's 11.5 F20's are the exact same length as my 10.5 Ride Anthem


----------

